# usb problem

## Prominetz

Hallo,

ich hab ne logitech mouseman dual optical die wird auch am usb port 

als optical maus erkannt. 

mein problem ist nur das ich nicht weiss wie ich ne usb mouse in die 

x config bekomm.

----------

## Finswimmer

http://gentoo-wiki.com/HARDWARE_Logitech_V200_Cordless_Mouse

Da kannst du dir schonmal ne Anregung holen.

Ansonsten würde ich sagen, dass es irgendwas unter /dev/input/ ist.

Tobi

----------

